# Halloween night :)



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Home-mixed. Front (pirate ship facade) was howling wind + splashing waves + creaking wood. In the haunted house, I had one channel of snoring & one channel of hissing/rattling.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I use my own mix that I created for my Lemax Village background sounds. I place a speaker in the front iwndow, and play it loud enought at TOT'ers can hear it.


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I played gates of delerium. By midnight syndicate. Iwas kind of bumed because it kept skipping.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh I'm sorry to hear that haverghast asylum.


----------

